# Portsnap Dirctory Path



## DejaVu (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello All,

I have some questions about FreeBSD, I tried to google it but didnt get my answer, and I hope to find answers here.

Question 1:
I have downloaded the Portsnap using this command:

```
# portsnap fetch
```

I wanted to make a copy of this file using FTP and and i noticed the progress of file size

```
/var/db/portsnap
```

After download is done i didnt find this file, was about 67MB. so is there any way to get it back or to make copy of it instead of downloading it everytime.

I face the same with ports too, where to find the downloaded files?

Why it download from internet while I have the FreeBSD 7.2 DVD?

Question 2:
How to disconnect from internet after downloading?

Question 3:
What is the maximum size of RAM which can I use with my FreeBSD? Is it 4GB?

My FreeBSD info:


> FreeBSD BeWithMe.com 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE  i386



Thanks in advance,


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2010)

What you downloaded was archived content of /var/db/portsnap
Portsnap works with incremental "snapshots" of ports tree.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2010)

DejaVu said:
			
		

> Why it download from internet while I have the FreeBSD 7.2 DVD?


Because the files on there started getting old just after 7.2 was released.



> What is the maximum size of RAM which can I use with my FreeBSD? Is it 4GB?


FreeBSD-i386 can only address a little under 4GB. With things like PAE you can expand that but applications need to be PAE aware to make use of it. Not sure what the max is on FreeBSD-amd64, most likely something like 16EB (that's exabyte).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2010)

Port tarballs live under /usr/ports/distfiles/. See ports(7) for the most obvious questions.


----------



## DejaVu (Dec 24, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> What you downloaded was archived content of /var/db/portsnap
> Portsnap works with incremental "snapshots" of ports tree.


Thanks,
But this achive not exist now! is there any way to save this archive instead of downloading it many times daily?
I install FreeBSD about 1 - 3 times every day.. while i'm new to FreeBSD i try to discover it but i cant download 67MB  for each install, and i want it the latest ports


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 24, 2010)

What prevents you from storing backup of /var/db/portsnap on usb flash?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2010)

The ports tarball is always in 'a transient state', it's extracted _immediately_ after download (*portsnap fetch*), if it is downloaded at all (/var/db/portsnap/tag must not exist or contain a value), and its unique name (a long hashed value) depends on when it is downloaded . Even _if_ you manage to capture it, its name may not be valid by the time it arrives on a different machine because a number of other files (snapshot tag, snapshot metadata) get updated at the same time. So, as the Dutch say, it's like nailing a fart to a plank. Picking up /var/db/portsnap/ as a coherent whole will probably work just fine.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2010)

DejaVu said:
			
		

> I install FreeBSD about 1 - 3 times every day.. while i'm new to FreeBSD i try to discover it but i cant download 67MB  for each install, and i want it the latest ports


Set up a server that NFS exports it's /usr/ports/. Then mount it on whatever system you need.

Tip: build packages so you don't have to constantly build things from source.


----------



## DejaVu (Dec 24, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> What prevents you from storing backup of /var/db/portsnap on usb flash?



maybe because copying 1 archive file with size 67MB is better and much easier and faster than copy a dirctory consist of 22708 files! even with compression for "portsnap".




			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> - it's extracted _immediately_ after download.
> - its unique name (a long hashed value) depends on when it is downloaded.
> - Even _if_ you manage to capture it, its name may not be valid by the time it arrives on a different machine


this is exactly what happened. and i will use the current portsnap directory in the next FreeBSD installation.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Set up a server that NFS exports it's /usr/ports/. Then mount it on whatever system you need.


great idea, i need to try this method.

Just 1 question left:


			
				DejaVu said:
			
		

> Question 2:
> How to disconnect from internet?


is it possible to do this? so i force FreeBSD to fectch from the the DVD?

in the end I want to Thank you all..
Merry Christmas


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 24, 2010)

DejaVu said:
			
		

> maybe because copying 1 archive file with size 67MB is better and much easier and faster than copy a dirctory consist of 22708 files! even with compression for "portsnap".



Well, solution is obvious: tar(1)


----------

